# GT5000 wont stay running HELP!!



## knaff (May 31, 2012)

Mower had sat over the winter and no, I didn't put any additive in the fuel. When I went to start it back fired and sputtered and then ran fine. My next go about a month later, same back fire but this time would not start. I changed the plugs, removed the Carb and cleaned in and out, put back together and it started right up. Ran for about ten minutes then died. Will not start again. My local repair guy (nice retired fellow who focuses on sharpening blades) has had it for two weeks and he said he doesn't know what is wrong with it. My plan is to take it to a more experienced repair shop but thought I would try here first. Thanks in advanve for the advice.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Trash in the fuel tank, or the ethanol in the fuel has eat up your fuel lines causing more stuff to get back into your carb. I am just guessing though you could try cleaning the carb again, and check your tank for debris/ trash. This way the complete fuel system will be clean. Does it have a fuel pump?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I'm not one to throw $ at a problem, but I think a new fuel filter would be a good start.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> I'm not one to throw $ at a problem, but I think a new fuel filter would be a good start.



Thankyou you Bill I completly forgot about the fuel filter possibly being plugged up.


----------



## knaff (May 31, 2012)

New fuel filter and pump, didn't change anything. I bit the bullet and took it to a different shop. Hopefully they won't take me to the cleaners and can solve this problem quickly. I will post what they find in hopes of helping someone else out.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah today's gas is terrible - even using gas additives its still only good for a short time. 

Ive been putting my old agway tractor back together, i used a motor i got off my nephew - an 11HP briggs - since the motor sat for some time ( in my shed), even w/o gas in it , i figured id pull and clean the carb for the heck of it - there was rust and built up 'gunk' inside the whole carb actually . 

Im adding 'carb cleaning' to my maintence list , when my tractors are due for service.....


----------



## knaff (May 31, 2012)

The problem was a bad solenoid post. Sometimes it made a connection and other times it didn't. Didn't think to check that but the second repair shop found it right away.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

knaff said:


> The problem was a bad solenoid post. Sometimes it made a connection and other times it didn't. Didn't think to check that but the second repair shop found it right away.




Glad to hear you go it going sometimes its one of those things you would never imagine.


----------

